
Plundervolt: Corrupt the integrity of Intel SGX by controling the voltage - RobLach
https://plundervolt.com/
======
_nhynes
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21759683](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21759683)

------
AlexCoventry
Amazing work.

------
dingo_bat
I must say security researchers have certainly risen to the challenge of
naming vulnerabilities in a way that conveys information and sounds cool too.

